# Electrical Gremlins



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

seen an accident today involving a new car...she wasn't even going that fast and the whole front clip fell off


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Irishslave said:


> seen an accident today involving a new car...she wasn't even going that fast and the whole front clip fell off


The plastic bumper cover is cosmetic. The important parts are behind it. Modern vehicles are way safer than old cars. I'm not talking little $12k s**t box subcompacts. I'm talking your average car. Let's say Honda Accord, Toyota Camery, etc. if we start talking BMW, Audi, Mercedes, it's no contest. Most of those ones weigh as much as a truck. If feel bad for a 1970 Chevelle if it hit a Mercedes S-Class head on.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I hate electronics in vehicles, hate sensors and computers. 
I will stick with 78 and older for most of my vehicles.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> Most of those ones weigh as much as a truck.


I was a couple hundred yards from an accident where an F150 going ~45 or so tboned a Ford Escape. Popped it up in the air - not even tire marks from the Escape. When it came back down, the truck hit it on the other side and crammed it into gas pumps. Nobody died.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I hate electronics in vehicles, hate sensors and computers.
> I will stick with 78 and older for most of my vehicles.


Around here, most 78 and older that are driven all year can be swept up with a dust pan.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

hdavis said:


> I was a couple hundred yards from an accident where an F150 going ~45 or so tboned a Ford Escape. Popped it up in the air - not even tire marks from the Escape. When it came back down, the truck hit it on the other side and crammed it into gas pumps. Nobody died.


Imagine the same type of accident in 1960.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> Imagine the same type of accident in 1960.


Would have been a big mess to clean up. Probably everyone in the Escape would have been ejected, so chances are they'd be dead.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> The plastic bumper cover is cosmetic. The important parts are behind it. Modern vehicles are way safer than old cars. I'm not talking little $12k s**t box subcompacts. I'm talking your average car. Let's say Honda Accord, Toyota Camery, etc. if we start talking BMW, Audi, Mercedes, it's no contest. Most of those ones weigh as much as a truck. If feel bad for a 1970 Chevelle if it hit a Mercedes S-Class head on.
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=joMK1WZjP7g


They're all uni-body construction. Throw aways. 30 years from now no one is going to restore a 2002 Hyundai. 

When I said the whole front clip...I meant the whole front clip fenders and all 

BTW You can afford a BMW, Audi, or Mercedes? 

I'm not a big fan of aluminum engine blocks either but beyond that the gov is going to start mandating higher ethanol content and a total redesign of everything must take place...you are young within your lifetime you may well see a full phase out of internal combustion


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I hate electronics in vehicles, hate sensors and computers.
> I will stick with 78 and older for most of my vehicles.


Wonderfully simplistic aren't they?....I have a 78 with no cat converter. 

Around here after market parts are so easy to get...it's like everyone is an old vehicle enthusiast. They've had it with the malfunctions and the stupid "check engine" light that won't pass emissions


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Irishslave said:


> They're all uni-body construction. Throw aways. 30 years from now no one is going to restore a 2002 Hyundai.


Unibody like 60s Mustangs and Camaros?



> BTW You can afford a BMW, Audi, or Mercedes?


I mean, I guess I could if I wanted to. I'm probably the only one in my group of friends that doesn't drive one. I'd rather have a truck or SUV. My Tahoe was like $52K when I bought it. I could have bought a BMW, but It would have been hard to tow a trailer with an M3. 



> I'm not a big fan of aluminum engine blocks either but beyond that the gov is going to start mandating higher ethanol content and a total redesign of everything must take place...you are young within your lifetime you may well see a full phase out of internal combustion


Aluminum engine blocks are fine. The 6.0L in my Escalade is all aluminum. 345 HP. As long as we have big oil, you're not going to see the end of the internal combustion engine. I think the end of human kind will happen first. But if you've ever seen a Tesla S or X, you'd see how amazing an all electric car can be. Teslas can absolutely blow the doors off 99% of the cars on the road.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> Unibody like 60s Mustangs and Camaros?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see you are like so many others eye candy and status driven. 52k for a phuckin car? I paid little more for my house 

I'm not into that road race chit either around here it gets people killed. People are already in too big of a hurry I'm not a proponent of giving everyone more horsepower especially with a phucking I-phone in the other hand 

Aluminum is not fine....can't take the heat. 

Sorry I sense that "everything from my generation is superior" thing coming out again....make sure you get off the road quickly and shut her down should the water pump go out


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Irishslave said:


> I can see you are like so many others eye candy and status driven. 52k for a phuckin car? I paid little more for my house


I couldn't buy a lot for $52K let alone a house. And my vehicle purchase came with good tax benefits and also allowed me to walk away from an accident that would have made your '73 a coffin. Your housing or vehicle situation is in no way, shape or form a reflection of mine, so you not wanting to pay that much for a vehicle has nothing to do with me. So I don't really give a f**k what you or anyone else thinks about what I decide to purchase. 



> I'm not into that road race chit either around here it gets people killed. People are already in too big of a hurry I'm not a proponent of giving everyone more horsepower especially with a phucking I-phone in the other hand


Irrelevant. 



> Aluminum is not fine....can't take the heat.


It's not 1973 anymore. Some of the most reliable engines in the world are aluminum. And my mistake, I have the steel block version with aluminum heads in mine. They make the 6.0 Block in both steel and aluminum. The Corvette got the all aluminum version that year. The model after mine went to all aluminium. 



> Sorry I sense that "everything from my generation is superior" thing coming out again....make sure you get off the road quickly and shut her down should the water pump go out


It wasn't my generation that pioneered and developed most of these new cars. But, yes, they are better and thankfully we keep making things better. Which is why we don't have airplanes with paper wings, live in huts and drive Model As around.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> I couldn't buy a lot for $52K let alone a house. And my vehicle purchase came with good tax benefits and also allowed me to walk away from an accident that would have made your '73 a coffin. Your housing or vehicle situation is in no way, shape or form a reflection of mine, so you not wanting to pay that much for a vehicle has nothing to do with me. So I don't really give a f**k what you or anyone else thinks about what I decide to purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK snark....you win but something tells me us unsophisticated hayseeds here in the Heartland have to live thrifty because you coasters suck up M1, M2, and M3 with all your chit costing 3x as much or more. 

Enjoy your payments....I have none...don't want em either....done with debt service


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

New Vs. Old is probably the easiest nerve to touch. Great back and forth, gents.


Update on van: Replaced negative battery terminal. No change. Womp womp.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Ode to the old cars


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Easy Gibson said:


> New Vs. Old is probably the easiest nerve to touch. Great back and forth, gents.
> 
> 
> Update on van: Replaced negative battery terminal. No change. Womp womp.


I'm just glad Irish has come out of the basement to rattle Eric's cage:laughing:


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Deckhead said:


> I'm just glad Irish has come out of the basement to rattle Eric's cage:laughing:


He's unshakable. Easy seems somewhat more flexible.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Bend, but don't break.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Irishslave said:


> He's unshakable. Easy seems somewhat more flexible.


That is because Easy must have ADD oh look a bird!


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Guess what this guy can do again...


Drive at night!

I was doing my usual hunt and peck wire thing when I found a teeny tiny spot of corrosion on one of the wires coming off the wirewall hub connector. Wiggled it with the engine on and killed the engine manually. Success! 
Took that mother off and cleaned everything I could. So far so good. Running strong with no hiccups even with aggressive wire wiggling. Only one thing to do now... drive it at night on the highway. Roll the dice, baby!


----------

